# Who's Open 2015-2016



## dlague (Nov 16, 2015)

Since we seem to be talking about other ski areas blowing snow in the K/SR threads, thought it is time for a thread focused to ski area openings/snow-making and even some speculation.

For now we have Killington and Sunday River for sure.

There are rumors for this weekend - Bretton Woods and WildCat


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 16, 2015)

I'd like to think Loon and WV may have something this coming wknd? 
WV lists 11/21 as their target opening day and Loon has a decent early season setup with upload/download off the gondola.
For VT I'd think Okemo probably comes on line as well.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 16, 2015)

dlague said:


> Since we seem to be talking about other ski areas blowing snow in the K/SR threads, thought it is time for a thread focused to ski area openings/snow-making and even some speculation.
> 
> For now we have Killington and Sunday River for sure.
> 
> There are rumors for this weekend - Bretton Woods and WildCat



Wildcat is very unlikely. They chose to sit out this weekend's cold spell. They need a solid 48 hours of sustained cold to open given the rocky terrain.

Bretton Woods seems likely. They may even open in the next couple of days. Bretton Woods only needs 24 hours of cold to cover the grass on Range View.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Nov 16, 2015)

Bretton Woods because of the gentle, grassy terrain is a good bet.  Okemo may be in play quickly too as they laid down snow most of the day Sunday.  Loon and WV this weekend?  I seriously doubt that much, neither tried to lay down anything yet.  Going to be a slow and limited start this season.  I'll take this and a deep spring season to make up would be great (just sayin Mother Nature)...


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2015)

I wouldn't count out Stowe. They have a lot of snowmaking fire power up there.

Today's report:

Stowe’s  scheduled opening day for the 2015-2016 winter season is Saturday,  November 21st (weather permitting).  Our world-class snowmaking team  continues to make snow at every opportunity possible, and they had a  productive weekend with up to 150 snow guns running top-to-bottom on the  following trails: Upper Lord, Lord, Ridgeview, Lower Ridgeview, Fifth  Avenue, Upper Hayride, North Slope and Lower North Slope.  In addition,  Mother Nature supplemented their efforts with up to 6” of natural  snowfall on the upper half of the mountain.  

As of 12pm Monday, temperatures remain below freezing on the upper  mountain and snowmaking continues on Upper Lord & Ridgeview.  The  forecast calls for cold temperatures in the base area tonight, so the  snowmakers are getting prepared to for an all out blitz on the lower  mountain.  As the temperatures drop this evening, snowmaking will make  its way down Lord, North Slope & Lower North Slope into the  Mansfield base area.   

By tomorrow afternoon temperatures will again support snowmaking only in  the higher elevations, but tomorrow night our snowmakers may get  another chance to fire up the guns in the base area.  Rest assured they  will be making snow at every available opportunity and for as long as  temperatures persist.  This report will be updated tomorrow with all the  latest snowmaking news, so until then keep doing those snow dances and  cross your fingers for a very cold night.


----------



## Tin (Nov 16, 2015)

After today the next time Stowe will not be able to blow on the lower mountain is Saturday night. That along with almost an inch of rain Thursday makes their opening unlikely. 

I'm excited to see what K does in order to get t2b for Thanksgiving. It could be a snowmaking assault the likes of which have never been seen. Mother nature might help out too.

 Praise be to Ullr.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 16, 2015)

Jiminy Peak made snow on Saturday.  Wouldn't be surprised if they open this weekend.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 16, 2015)

Tin said:


> After today the next time Stowe will not be able to blow on the lower mountain is Saturday night. That along with almost an inch of rain Thursday makes their opening unlikely.
> 
> I'm excited to see what K does in order to get t2b for Thanksgiving. It could be a snowmaking assault the likes of which have never been seen. Mother nature might help out too.
> 
> Praise be to Ullr.



Why do you think this requires an assault or is an accomplishment? It takes an entire two days of snowmaking. Sunday River is already there, and was back on October 18. Most other mountains start top to bottom, and do so quickly.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2015)

Tin said:


> After today the next time Stowe will not be able to blow on the lower mountain is Saturday night. That along with almost an inch of rain Thursday makes their opening unlikely.



That's not what I'm seeing. Projected lows for both tonight & tomorrow night are in the low 20's at the Airport (elev. 1165ft.). They've already blown snow on the lower mountain over the weekend so they're not starting from scratch. Thursday will hurt everyone. Like I said I wouldn't count them out.


----------



## Tin (Nov 16, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Why do you think this requires an assault or is an accomplishment? It takes an entire two days of snowmaking. Sunday River is already there, and was back on October 18. Most other mountains start top to bottom, and do so quickly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Because they also shoot to get Skyelark, SS Headwall, and Bittersweet open for Thanksgiving weekend to spread things out. Top to Bottom down Snowdon and the SS Pod is a hell of a lot of snowmaking.


----------



## Tin (Nov 16, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> That's not what I'm seeing. Projected lows for both tonight & tomorrow night are in the low 20's at the Airport (elev. 1165ft.). They've already blown snow on the lower mountain over the weekend so they're not starting from scratch. Thursday will hurt everyone. Like I said I wouldn't count them out.



Just saw tomorrow night. I stand corrected.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 16, 2015)

Bretton Woods has already begun blowing snow, so they are definitely a possibility.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 16, 2015)

Jay Peak just posted a photo of snowmaking happening on the hill.


----------



## machski (Nov 16, 2015)

I forgot to add Sugarloaf got a good amount done.  Heard King's Landing is buried and Tote not bad up high but lower Tote needs more.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 16, 2015)

WV not opening this wknd...from their site:
[h=3]Today's Notes[/h]12:32pm, Monday 16th November 2015
Updates filed after 3:00 PM reflect the next day's conditions.
We're waiting for the temperatures to drop and should be making snow soon. IUnfortunately, that won't be in time for our projected November 21st Opening Day. We'll keep you posted as it keeps cooling down. THINK SNOW!


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 16, 2015)

Bretton Woods looks close ! Head of operations had her pic posted in FB going down range view. Bet they I
Open Wednesday..... Before the warm up 

Hope they offer the 19 dollar tickets online !

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 16, 2015)

http://www.onthesnow.com/north-carolina/cataloochee-ski-area/skireport.html

Cataloochee NC


----------



## slatham (Nov 16, 2015)

Cold is hanging in longer than forecasted, and models have been too slow bringing it back in but are getting the picture of possibly Friday. I think Stowe has a great shot at this weekend.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 16, 2015)

At K ya might not have to walk the staircase down tomorrow anyway


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> http://www.onthesnow.com/north-carolina/cataloochee-ski-area/skireport.html
> 
> Cataloochee NC


Sugar Mountain opened earlier this week also. Top to bottom. Mr. Dopplemayr was there himself to help christen their new six pac.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2015)

Tin said:


> Just saw tomorrow night. I stand corrected.


Hard to believe right. It was in the mid 60's today here in NYC.


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 17, 2015)

FREE skiing tomorrow at Bretton woods 
Just bring a donation for the food bank



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Based  on the mild weather forecast for the rest of this week, Stowe Mountain  Resort will not be open for skiing & riding this weekend.  Our new  scheduled opening date for the 2015-2016 winter season is Wednesday,  November 25th (weather permitting).    

Our world-class snowmaking team continues to make snow at every  opportunity possible, and last night they had the snow guns running from  top-to-bottom on the following trails: Upper Lord, Lord, Ridgeview,  Lower Ridgeview, North Slope, Lower North Slope, and around the base  area of the FourRunner Quad.  On those trails there is a good man-made  base in the higher elevations, but Mother Nature has prevented us from  making as much snow as we would like in the lower elevations & base  area.      

The weather forecast calls for a temperature inversion tonight, so  temperatures will be colder in the valleys than they will be up on the  mountain.  However, we are hopeful that our snowmakers will have one  more productive night before mild weather arrives.  Our next big  snowmaking opportunity will be this weekend, when forecasts are calling  for a potential multi-day stretch of favorable temperatures into early  next week. 

This report will be updated on Friday with the latest snowmaking outlook  and weather information.


----------



## machski (Nov 17, 2015)

Sunday River continues to push west with snowmaking.  They posted this picture to FB this afternoon, I believe this is Cyclone.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 17, 2015)

looks like Sunday Punch


----------



## Vortex (Nov 17, 2015)

I think this is Northern Lights.


----------



## Edd (Nov 17, 2015)

Bob R said:


> I think this is Northern Lights.



Agreed. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Nov 17, 2015)

Bob R said:


> I think this is Northern Lights.



I agree!  Why do I agree?  Because - someone asked on FB.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 17, 2015)

It's time to test your ski legs! Bretton Woods will be OPEN on Wednesday, 11/18, from 9am - 4pm with top to bottom skiing and riding on our 1 mile Range View Trail with access provided by the Zephyr High Speed Quad. Lift tickets are FREE for this day only with the donation of a non-perishable food item! Conditions are man-made, machine-groomed, variable snow for intermediate and advanced skiers only (no beginner terrain). Rental shop (8am - 4pm) andTreeTop retail store (9:00am - 4:00pm) will also be open on 11/18. The Slopeside Climbing Wall will be open from 12 - 4pm on 11/18 as well with FREE climbing with the donation of an additional, non-perishable food item. Please note that the mountain will be closed on Thursday (11/19) and Friday (11/20) with a projected reopening date of Saturday (11/21), weather and snow conditions permitting


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 17, 2015)

echo echo echo...


----------



## mbedle (Nov 17, 2015)

Just got an email from Stowe, not going to open until the 25th.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> echo echo echo...



And again regarding Stowe, Stowe, Stowe......


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm hoping someone south of Killington is open next Wednesday.  Okemo maybe?  They are making snow according to their report.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 17, 2015)

12 yo son bugging about going to BW tomorrow and all 3 want to go to K on Sunday. Wife isn't ready yet. I did just get my new tele boots today. It would be a good test day.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 17, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Wildcat is very unlikely. They chose to sit out this weekend's cold spell. They need a solid 48 hours of sustained cold to open given the rocky terrain.



Seems odd they were blowing two weeks (?) ago.


----------



## Jully (Nov 17, 2015)

Harvey said:


> Seems odd they were blowing two weeks (?) ago.



Sadly probably lost most of it. It's been pretty warm and they haven't turned the guns on yet. They're now definitely being extra cautious because of the losses they sustained .


----------



## HD333 (Nov 17, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> WV not opening this wknd...from their site:
> [h=3]Today's Notes[/h]12:32pm, Monday 16th November 2015
> Updates filed after 3:00 PM reflect the next day's conditions.
> We're waiting for the temperatures to drop and should be making snow soon. IUnfortunately, that won't be in time for our projected November 21st Opening Day. We'll keep you posted as it keeps cooling down. THINK SNOW!



Well now I feel better about not being able to go up this weekend due to soccer.  Fingers crossed for the weekend after Thanksgiving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2015)

Jully said:


> Sadly probably lost most of it. It's been pretty warm and they haven't turned the guns on yet. They're now definitely being extra cautious because of the losses they sustained .



Don't really think that is completely the case.  The snow Wildcat made a few weeks ago, was more of a test of their equipment and some new equipment (some of the guys from HKD snowmaking were there on the mountain with Wildcat's snowmakers as they were demo'ing some of HKD's new ground guns in addition to running some of the HKD tower guns and their Snowlogic tower guns) - if the weather cooperated and those piles hung around until they were really ready (and mother nature as well) to push for an opening, then great, otherwise Peak Resorts main snowmakiong project manager, who has been based at Wildcat for the last few season when he isn't going around to some of the other Peak properties, got some real data about Wildcat's system, which due to past mechanical issues is something that has been a challenge to come by.

If you take a look at all of the Peak properties across New Enlgand, none of them have made snow this week, and that's because they don't like what they see coming weather wise on Thursday and Friday and don't want to see some limited product wash right back down into the snowmaking pond and feel that with what would be left come Saturday when some longer duration cold air arrives isn't significant enough to effect some likely openings for Thanksgiving weekend.

What I have learned from talking with many people who call the shots about when to make snow and when not to in the Peak organization is they have become very "smart" about maximizing their efficiency in both production costs and production volume the last few years based on real data from their own systems and micro climates.  Starting this weekend, I bet that you'll be seeing Peak flex its snowmaking power as they begin their push for not just opening, but also getting solid trail count number for the ever important Christmas week


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm not worried about Wildcat not making snow currently.  Last year was a real treat.  Maybe next year it will work out that way again.  

Little to no money to be made there in a November like this.

As long as they manage things properly to push to May 1st, that's what matters most to me.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 18, 2015)

Here is the latest I have gotten from what I consider to be a very reliable subscription only source. 

*Day 6-10 Discussion:*

The colder anomalies may be looking stronger than they have been, but are stillnot exclusive. Another dip in the jet stream next week out west will cause themiddle of the country to warm early and after a few below normal days east willshift in just in time for the holiday. Right now holiday travel does not appearto be looking too disrupted nationally. The warm ups do not look as strong.Upstream in Canada it is looking colder than it has all season with some latemonth potential to drop south.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 18, 2015)

*Bretton Woods*

[h=2]SNOW REPORTER'S COMMENTS[/h]Bretton Woods was the FIRST MOUNTAIN IN NH TO OPEN once again this year! Skiers and riders enjoyed a beautiful day cruising our 1 mile Range View Trail and better yet - lift tickets were FREE today with the donation of a non-perishable food item! With a little clear precipitation coming our way, please note that the mountain will be closed on Thursday (11/19), Friday (11/20), and Saturday (11/21) with a projected reopening date of Sunday (11/21), weather and snow conditions permitting. When we reopen on 11/22, we should have Zephyr Quad spinning from 8am - 4pm providing you access to the Range View Trail and lift ticket prices will be $29 for all ages.

Mother Nature is now asking us to take a brief hiatus from all the fun, with a little rain and milder temps coming through the valley, so the mountain will be closed this Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. Colder temps return Friday night so we should be able to resume our aggressive snowmaking plan and we may get some natural snow Saturday night into Sunday morning. Weather and conditions permitting, we plan to reopen on Sunday, 11/22.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 18, 2015)

Loon announces a tentative opening date of next Wednesday 11/25


----------



## skiMEbike (Nov 18, 2015)

The Loaf just announced tentative date of Saturday 11/21...From their PM report:  

Ski Patrol and I had a chance to do some product testing yesterday, and while conditions weren't quite ripe then, another great night of snowmaking last night allowed for plenty more snow to pile up on King's Landing and Candyside. With the way things have been shaping up, we're eyeballing this Saturday, November 21st, as a tentative opening day.

Temperatures have warmed up some today, and forecasts are calling for the trend to continue the next two days, with some rain starting Thursday afternoon. Our plan is to evaluate conditions on Friday and make the definite call on opening or not. Temps are expected to drop on Friday afternoon, and we plan to turn the snowguns back on as soon as we can on Kings Landing and Tote Road (A burst water line prevented us from making snow on Tote Road earlier this week, but our crews plan to have it fixed in the next day or two).

Lift ticket prices will be set at $39 for all ages, and lift service to Kings Landing and Candyside will be via the SuperQuad. Early season conditions will be variable and skiing and riding is recommended for advanced skiers and riders only. Be sure to stay tuned here for all the latest details and updates on our opening day plans and beyond.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 18, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> *SNOW REPORTER'S COMMENTS*
> 
> Bretton Woods was the FIRST MOUNTAIN IN NH TO OPEN once again this year! Skiers and riders enjoyed a beautiful day cruising our 1 mile Range View Trail and better yet - lift tickets were FREE today with the donation of a non-perishable food item! With a little clear precipitation coming our way, please note that the mountain will be closed on Thursday (11/19), Friday (11/20), and Saturday (11/21) with a projected reopening date of Sunday (11/21), weather and snow conditions permitting. When we reopen on 11/22, we should have Zephyr Quad spinning from 8am - 4pm providing you access to the Range View Trail and lift ticket prices will be $29 for all ages.
> 
> Mother Nature is now asking us to take a brief hiatus from all the fun, with a little rain and milder temps coming through the valley, so the mountain will be closed this Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. Colder temps return Friday night so we should be able to resume our aggressive snowmaking plan and we may get some natural snow Saturday night into Sunday morning. Weather and conditions permitting, we plan to reopen on Sunday, 11/22.



Had fun there today for the 1st day out. Free always helps. One side of the trail was groomed while the other side was actually softer for the top 2/3rd's. Well worth the drive up on this Blue Bird Day.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 18, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Had fun there today for the 1st day out. Free always helps. One side of the trail was groomed while the other side was actually softer for the top 2/3rd's. Well worth the drive up on this Blue Bird Day.



I really wanted to go but work is just too busy!


.


----------



## skiMEbike (Nov 20, 2015)

It's official at the Loaf Saturday 11/21

Well Sugarloafers, the wait is finally over! After evaluating conditions today, we've been given the green light to go ahead and open for the 2015-16 season tomorrow, Saturday November 21st! The SuperQuad will spin starting at 8:30am to provide access to Kings Landing and Candyside. Grab your skis, boots, outerwear, a PB&J, and get ready to rumble, because tomorrow is going to be an opening day to remember!

Forecasts are calling for a spectacular Saturday to start the season; we'll see partly sunny skies with relatively calm winds and temps expected to sit around 40 degrees at the base and 30 degrees up at elevation. Clouds will build Saturday night and there's a chance of flurries and showers on Sunday morning, but the fast-moving system should move out and give way to partly sunny skies in the afternoon.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 21, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> I'm hoping someone south of Killington is open next Wednesday.  Okemo maybe?  They are making snow according to their report.



http://www.okemo.com/mountain-info/conditions-report/

Okemo opens Tuesday, 11/24


----------



## yeggous (Nov 21, 2015)

Bretton Woods pulled the plug on this weekend. Will open Tuesday with the two base express quads and learning center.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 21, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> http://www.okemo.com/mountain-info/conditions-report/
> 
> Okemo opens Tuesday, 11/24



Sounds fun. Magic Carpet to Sachem to get up.


----------



## dlague (Nov 22, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Sounds fun. Magic Carpet to Sachem to get up.



Hey at least they will have a better offering than Kmart at this point from the looks of things!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> Hey at least they will have a better offering than Kmart at this point from the looks of things!



K-1 will be top to bottom by Tues along with the Snowdon, guarantee.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 22, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> K-1 will be top to bottom by Tues along with the Snowdon, guarantee.



that would be good.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 22, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> K-1 will be top to bottom by Tues along with the Snowdon, guarantee.



I hope so, and if so, then all the more impressive based on what I read on a snowmakers group Facebook page a little while ago.

Apparently K had not 1, but 2 waterline blowouts last night, and by the looks of the geyser coming out of the pipe failure at somewhere around 1000psi in the video posted it looked like it was on Snowdon (granted it the only illumination in the video was from the snowmakers head lamp, but the lack of snow on the ground makes me think it was somewhere they're working on Snowdon)


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> K-1 will be top to bottom by Tues along with the Snowdon, guarantee.



What is up with the Snowdon Triple?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2015)

drjeff said:


> I hope so, and if so, then all the more impressive based on what I read on a snowmakers group Facebook page a little while ago.
> 
> Apparently K had not 1, but 2 waterline blowouts last night, and by the looks of the geyser coming out of the pipe failure at somewhere around 1000psi in the video posted it looked like it was on Snowdon (granted it the only illumination in the video was from the snowmakers head lamp, but the lack of snow on the ground makes me think it was somewhere they're working on Snowdon)



They were blowing out a lot of air over there this morning


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Caper & Ramshead will will be online possibly by Thurs, weekend the latest, guarantee.


----------



## 180 (Nov 22, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> What is up with the Snowdon Triple?


 triple is getting a midstation for training


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 23, 2015)

180 said:


> triple is getting a midstation for training



Will it be accessible for everyone?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (Nov 23, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Will it be accessible for everyone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


yes


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2015)

That will be nice for doing laps on Conclusion.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 23, 2015)

For Out Here:

Tahoe:

Boreal
Rose
Squaw/Alpine Meadows
Kirkwood
(maybe some others too)

Utah:

Park City
Brighton
Solitude
Alta
Snowbird
Brian Head


----------



## JimG. (Nov 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> That will be nice for doing laps on Conclusion.



And Highline


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2015)

Mount Snow just announced on the GM's Blog that they're hoping for Wednesday the 25th - definitive announcement will come tomorrow afternoon - it's just a question of how much snow they can produce in the general base areas the next couple of days....

The plan is for Cascade to Canyon as well as Long John off the summit and then Gulch with a park over at Carinthia - Planning to spin the Discovery triple in the beginner area, the Bluebird to the summit and the Heavy Metal Double over at Carinthia


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2015)

JimG. said:


> And Highline



When you're allowed on it.  That's why I didn't mention it.  Seems like every time I go to K, it's roped off for KMS kids.  That bothers some, but I think it's great for the kids.  Parents pay a heckuva lot money, so they should have a mostly dedicated training venue.


----------



## 180 (Nov 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> When you're allowed on it.  That's why I didn't mention it.  Seems like every time I go to K, it's roped off for KMS kids.  That bothers some, but I think it's great for the kids.  Parents pay a heckuva lot money, so they should have a mostly dedicated training venue.


thats my money,  next time find me and i will take on my ski trail, Hahaha


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 23, 2015)

I was up at Harvard Falls on Saturday and had a nice view across to Loon.  They were cranking it out on the upper mountain.  Then it rained pretty hard overnight into Sunday. I would guess that set them back some.  They have the guns fired up again now and planning to open on Wednesday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2015)

180 said:


> thats my money,  next time find me and i will take on my ski trail, Hahaha



Parents are allowed to use the venue to?  Including Mogul course?


----------



## yeggous (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildcat opens top to bottom on Wednesday. I am stoked. Lynx is a great trail too.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 23, 2015)

Stratton is shooting for Saturday 11/28. Either way the picture they posted this morning on FB is pretty impressive. That's some Snowmaking firepower!!


----------



## yeggous (Nov 23, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Stratton is shooting for Saturday 11/28. Either way the picture they posted this morning on FB is pretty impressive. That's some Snowmaking firepower!!



Yes, I was impressed too. I don't think I've ever seen a mountain light up that many top to bottom routes at one time.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 23, 2015)

180 said:


> thats my money,  next time find me and i will take on my ski trail, Hahaha



I got to ski it a few times last spring.  Sweet mogul course. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiadikt (Nov 23, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Yes, I was impressed too. I don't think I've ever seen a mountain light up that many top to bottom routes at one time.



very impressive.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 23, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Wildcat opens top to bottom on Wednesday. I am stoked. Lynx is a great trail too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Great to see them going for it!!  By charging $49 for one trail they are essentially making it a passholders-only day without the bad press that comes with officially excluding people.  Smart PR move I think.  Too rich for my blood, but I am happy to see them open.


----------



## slatham (Nov 23, 2015)

Re Stratton picture - pretty sure there's even more below as they typically light up at least one run from mid down. Just incredible what the big areas can cover these days, simultaneously!


----------



## yeggous (Nov 23, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Great to see them going for it!!  By charging $49 for one trail they are essentially making it a passholders-only day without the bad press that comes with officially excluding people.  Smart PR move I think.  Too rich for my blood, but I am happy to see them open.



It's the same as Killington and $10 more than Sunday River. Neither of those are offering nearly the vertical of Wildcat, nor are they running and express quad. And Killington still expects you to hike out.

A big differentiator is also that Wildcat offers 50% off with the Vertical Value card which includes a free any time ticket. That effectively makes the price $24.50 if you plan to come back again for a weekend day and use the ticket then.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Great to see them going for it!!  By charging $49 for one trail they are essentially making it a passholders-only day without the bad press that comes with officially excluding people.  Smart PR move I think.  Too rich for my blood, but I am happy to see them open.



At K they charge you 49 and make you walk.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 23, 2015)

yeggous said:


> It's the same as Killington and $10 more than Sunday River. Neither of those are offering nearly the vertical of Wildcat, nor are they running and express quad. And Killington still expects you to hike out.
> 
> A big differentiator is also that Wildcat offers 50% off with the Vertical Value card which includes a free any time ticket. That effectively makes the price $24.50 if you plan to come back again for a weekend day and use the ticket then.



Understood.  I'm not knocking them for charging that. And I'm not knocking K or SR for charging whatever they are.  Just pointing out that I don't plan on going.  If it was cheaper I might, but that's not a criticism just my preference.


----------



## Edd (Nov 23, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Wildcat opens top to bottom on Wednesday. I am stoked. Lynx is a great trail too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I might go check it out just to snag a mug before they're gone.


----------



## dlague (Nov 23, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Understood.  I'm not knocking them for charging that. And I'm not knocking K or SR for charging whatever they are.  Just pointing out that I don't plan on going.  If it was cheaper I might, but that's not a criticism just my preference.



Keep in mind Killington has a lot of 2 for 1 deals for early season.   I can't imagine a lot of people are paying $49 for the top only.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2015)

slatham said:


> Re Stratton picture - pretty sure there's even more below as they typically light up at least one run from mid down. Just incredible what the big areas can cover these days, simultaneously!



HKD Snowmakers had that picture on their FB page, they said essentially that this is what 250 guns running at the same time looks like! 

It's impressive how many low e guns an area can run at once these days!  For most, the amount of air they have available is no longer the limiting factor, it's how much water can they pump!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2015)

dlague said:


> Keep in mind Killington has a lot of 2 for 1 deals for early season.   I can't imagine a lot of people are paying $49 for the top only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



True i used a couple 2fer's yesterday.


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 23, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow just announced on the GM's Blog that they're hoping for Wednesday the 25th - definitive announcement will come tomorrow afternoon - it's just a question of how much snow they can produce in the general base areas the next couple of days....
> 
> The plan is for Cascade to Canyon as well as Long John off the summit and then Gulch with a park over at Carinthia - Planning to spin the Discovery triple in the beginner area, the Bluebird to the summit and the Heavy Metal Double over at Carinthia



Any ideas what Mount Snow will be charging on Wednesday? I'm weighting my options right now.


----------



## pohlski (Nov 23, 2015)

What does Loon normally charge for opening day?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Any ideas what Mount Snow will be charging on Wednesday? I'm weighting my options right now.



Not a clue, no info either on their snow report page yet - likely waiting until they're certain they will open before setting the day ticket rate


----------



## xlr8r (Nov 23, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Yes, I was impressed too. I don't think I've ever seen a mountain light up that many top to bottom routes at one time.



Yeah Stratton doesn't mess around when they finally decide to start making snow.  They don't do real early season skiing, but when they light em up, they really can cover a ton of ground at once.  last year Stratton or Okemo competed to have the most acreage open through the December snowmaking period.  Loon also is very powerful, look for them to crank out a lot of trails at once as well.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> What is up with the Snowdon Triple?





180 said:


> triple is getting a midstation for training


Word is they flew in a couple of new towers today for the Snowdon triple. I'd assume this has to do with the new midstation.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Stowe is opening Wed. 11/25. They plan to have 13 trails open off the Forerunner quad for 2,000 ft. of top to bottom vertical. On Thurs. they plan on opening beginner terrain off the Meadows quad over at Spruce.

While on the subject of snowmaking fire power they put this in their report. 
_"Our  world-class snowmaking system is currently pumping a whopping 7,000  gallons of water per minute through 175 snow guns on a total of 13  trails"! 
_Sounds pretty awesome.

Stowe had 100% of their snowmaking terrain open for Christmas last year.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Word is they flew in a couple of new towers today for the Snowdon triple. I'd assume this has to do with the new midstation.



tough windy day for that. good for them!


----------



## machski (Nov 23, 2015)

Some of these simultaneous gun counts have me laughing.  Over 300 running simultaneously tonight at Sunday River.


----------



## Jully (Nov 23, 2015)

yeggous said:


> It's the same as Killington and $10 more than Sunday River. Neither of those are offering nearly the vertical of Wildcat, nor are they running and express quad. And Killington still expects you to hike out.
> 
> A big differentiator is also that Wildcat offers 50% off with the Vertical Value card which includes a free any time ticket. That effectively makes the price $24.50 if you plan to come back again for a weekend day and use the ticket then.



Are they still allowing the vertical vaue card to be used for that? I thought there was a chance they would stop that perk this year.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 24, 2015)

Jully said:


> Are they still allowing the vertical vaue card to be used for that? I thought there was a chance they would stop that perk this year.



To be used for what?



> *Vertical Value Card*
> 
> *valid at three New hampshire mountains!*
> 
> ...





> [h=3]Added bonuses for having a Vertical Value Card:[/h]
> 
> Use the Vertical Value Card discount toward the $30 Sunday Half Day afternoon lift ticket
> "Bring-a-Friend" Mondays & Wednesdays.
> ...


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 24, 2015)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> To be used for what?



I think Jully is asking if the card can be used for half off the early season price not 1/2 off the full price.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2015)

Yes it can.  Last year it could not.  Of course this year they also doubled the price of the card.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 24, 2015)

Mountain snow opening on Thursday for like 55/ ,but yiu ca n buy tickets online through their website ahead of time and save like 10$ of 15 $ with 6 trails


----------



## Rowsdower (Nov 24, 2015)

Looks like there's a chance Big Boulder in PA may open this weekend.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Mountain snow opening on Thursday for like 55/ ,but yiu ca n buy tickets online through their website ahead of time and save like 10$ of 15 $ with 6 trails



They're giving me a great birthday present this year! (Thursday is actually my birthday!  )


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 24, 2015)

on blue mountain LA Facebook page they will open tommorow for 1o am to 4 pm in PA their closed t. Day and open Friday from 10 am to 8 pm


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 24, 2015)

WV opening on Friday off the High Country chair...download back on the White Peaks
$37.....not much vertical for that and a slow chair ride given what BW/Loon/Wildcat/Sunapee are offering elsewhere in NH this wknd.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 24, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> WV opening on Friday off the High Country chair...download back on the White Peaks
> $37.....not much vertical for that and a slow chair ride given what BW/Loon/Wildcat/Sunapee are offering elsewhere in NH this wknd.



Cranmore is planning to open Friday or Saturday. They are blowing top-to-bottom, so I'd assume to see the express quad and south quad run. Details to be announced tomorrow.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 24, 2015)

Cranmore with a HSQ this wknd would be an attractive option as well


----------



## yeggous (Nov 24, 2015)

Killington is opening to the bottom tomorrow. Let's see if the lift runs.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 24, 2015)

Loon is official for tomorrow.  Skiing off N. Peak and the gondy with 2 routes and 2100 vert.  Not a bad start.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 24, 2015)

From facecrap jiminy peak opening Friday for 45$


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 24, 2015)

Gore is opening Friday to I might go.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 24, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Killington is opening to the bottom tomorrow. Let's see if the lift runs.



and charging $74


----------



## Quietman (Nov 24, 2015)

I refuse to get into the BS around here about who's best, steeper, sucks because they're too flat, etc, etc. But I do find this post from SR to be impressive, not comparing the offerings to anyone else, just saying that it's impressive. Also, keeping the price at $39 is a nice touch.

Tuesday afternoon, November 24, 2015

It's official: We are blowing this place wide open. Barker Mountain Express and South Ridge Express are spinning tomorrow, opening up access to six new trails. Add that to the forecasted fire-ups of our Aurora Peak Quad and famous Chondola on Thursday, and we're looking at up to 20 trails open by the weekend, if not more. Say whaaat!?!

For tomorrow, look for groomer stripes on T2 and ungroomed terrain on Sunday Punch, Ecstasy, Jungle Road, Upper Broadway, Lower Lazy Chute, Easy Street, and Lower Mixing Bowl. Just reading all those trail names is making us giddy.

Our top-to-bottom terrain is considered advanced and will be open from 9AM to 3PM tomorrow. Tickets will be available in the Barker Lodge and the South Ridge Welcome Center and are $39 for adults, $35 for teens, and $29 for juniors and seniors. Remember: you can save $25 midweek and $15 on weekends and holidays with a Frequent Skier Card.


----------



## machski (Nov 25, 2015)

Quietman said:


> I refuse to get into the BS around here about who's best, steeper, sucks because they're too flat, etc, etc. But I do find this post from SR to be impressive, not comparing the offerings to anyone else, just saying that it's impressive. Also, keeping the price at $39 is a nice touch.
> 
> Tuesday afternoon, November 24, 2015
> 
> ...



Price is $39 today, add at least $20 to that would be my guess from Thursday on with the Chondi and Aurora jumping into the mix.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 25, 2015)

Wachusett opening on Friday.


----------



## Tin (Nov 25, 2015)

Looking at the cams Killington has started on SS Headwall.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 25, 2015)

And crickets at Hunter....


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 25, 2015)

Woodbury opened today!  

http://wtnh.com/2015/11/24/1st-ski-area-is-open-for-the-season-in-woodbury/


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 25, 2015)

Jiminy peak for 45 Friday I think that be my first day of season.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 25, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Jiminy peak for 45 Friday I think that be my first day of season.



Thinking of that too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 25, 2015)

Bene288 said:


> Thinking of that too.



Let me know if you decide to go.


----------



## Quietman (Nov 25, 2015)

machski said:


> Price is $39 today, add at least $20 to that would be my guess from Thursday on with the Chondi and Aurora jumping into the mix.



Nope, still $39 tomorrow with the chondi and Aurora.


----------



## Rowsdower (Nov 25, 2015)

Big Boulder is opening Friday. Assuming its just a terrain park though.


----------



## machski (Nov 26, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Nope, still $39 tomorrow with the chondi and Aurora.



Wow, super nice of them.  Sounds like weather didn't quite cooperate last night, will need to upload/download chondi for Aurora.  Enjoy!


----------



## Dickc (Nov 26, 2015)

machski said:


> Wow, super nice of them.  Sounds like weather didn't quite cooperate last night, will need to upload/download chondi for Aurora.  Enjoy!



Grand Rapids is open, but not groomed.  You can ski down to South Ridge.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 26, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> and charging $74



$74!!! - that's just plain stupid.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 26, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> and charging $74



Makes sense. Most will be pass holders so they don't want too many on the slopes. 

Sunday River at $39 is a bahgan 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 26, 2015)

hrstrat57 said:


> $74!!! - that's just plain stupid.....



They have top to bottom skiing off 3 peaks. I'd say it's a fair price. Might also be trying to deter people from coming as TB mentioned. Usually they'd have Ramshead online before Skye Peak. Without Ramshead being connected to the rest of the mountain leaves only K-1 for parking.


----------



## Dickc (Nov 26, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Makes sense. Most will be pass holders so they don't want too many on the slopes.
> 
> Sunday River at $39 is a bahgan



Sunday River goes to $49 for tomorrow onward.  Five lifts 15 groomed trails.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 26, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Let me know if you decide to go.



Will do friend.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 26, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> They have top to bottom skiing off 3 peaks. I'd say it's a fair price. Might also be trying to deter people from coming as TB mentioned. Usually they'd have Ramshead online before Skye Peak. Without Ramshead being connected to the rest of the mountain leaves only K-1 for parking.



only $37 with a 2fer and a friend or a new friend found in the parking lot   That's where I will be...


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 26, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> only $37 with a 2fer and a friend or a new friend found in the parking lot   That's where I will be...



Can't use the 2 fer till Sunday  !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 26, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Can't use the 2 fer till Sunday !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



In that case I may have to go to Loon or elsewhere///

Edit - Had a $10 voucher for Liftopia, so $34 and it is a day at slOkemo!


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 26, 2015)

Looks like BW for me, will be there for opening ! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## cdskier (Nov 26, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> They have top to bottom skiing off 3 peaks. I'd say it's a fair price. Might also be trying to deter people from coming as TB mentioned. Usually they'd have Ramshead online before Skye Peak. Without Ramshead being connected to the rest of the mountain leaves only K-1 for parking.



They have less than 15% of their terrain open but are charging 78% of their regular mid-season mid-week price...so not sure I agree with the fair part. Maybe it is intentional to keep it mainly to season passholders due to the limited amount of terrain, but otherwise I think the price is too high for what you are getting. I'm not knocking just K for this either as a ton of areas charge what I consider to be pretty crazy prices early season.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 26, 2015)

cdskier said:


> They have less than 15% of their terrain open but are charging 78% of their regular mid-season mid-week price...so not sure I agree with the fair part. Maybe it is intentional to keep it mainly to season passholders due to the limited amount of terrain, but otherwise I think the price is too high for what you are getting. I'm not knocking just K for this either as a ton of areas charge what I consider to be pretty crazy prices early season.



Let's be honest, K had to make basically 99% of the snow that's on the mountain right now (I'm guessing there's still a smidge of natural incorporated into the frozen base snow up in the North Ridge area) and all those hours of snowmaking aren't cheap. Sure they'll make it back over the course of the season, I don't doubt that, but they are a business and offer a product that is in demand right now, and they've spent a bunch of $$ to convert those tens of millions of gallons of water into the snow on the hill now, so they're not just going to give away their product, especially on a weekend with a likely high demand


----------



## cdskier (Nov 26, 2015)

I agree they have spent a ton of money to make snow, but that is part of the business. Still doesn't mean I think they should be screwing customers just because they can get away with it. Do people actually pay those walk-up rates? As much as I love skiing, I only ski early season as a passholder or with some other sort of deal (i.e. Belleayre used to offer free skiing in your birthday which I took advantage of several years during early season when I otherwise wouldn't have skied). Otherwise I just can't justify paying those rates for what you get and simply seeing areas charging that turns me off from wanting to go there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 26, 2015)

You could always pay $84 at Stowe (early season walk up rate).

If you belong to a ski club K is $40 this weekend.


----------



## Jully (Nov 27, 2015)

cdskier said:


> I agree they have spent a ton of money to make snow, but that is part of the business. Still doesn't mean I think they should be screwing customers just because they can get away with it. Do people actually pay those walk-up rates? As much as I love skiing, I only ski early season as a passholder or with some other sort of deal (i.e. Belleayre used to offer free skiing in your birthday which I took advantage of several years during early season when I otherwise wouldn't have skied). Otherwise I just can't justify paying those rates for what you get and simply seeing areas charging that turns me off from wanting to go there.



I tend to agree with you. The price of making snow is already reflected in the $100 dollar walk up rates we're seeing now and in the high season pass prices. 

Having to make 97% or more of the snow on the hill by Thanksgiving isn't anything these places aren't used to.


----------



## dlague (Nov 27, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> You could always pay $84 at Stowe (early season walk up rate).
> 
> If you belong to a ski club K is $40 this weekend.



There are plenty of two for one deals for early season.  We plan on using them.  We are an odd number so if someone wants in on a 2 fer let me know!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> There are plenty of two for one deals for early season.  We plan on using them.  We are an odd number so if someone wants in on a 2 fer let me know!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Right but the 2fers aren't good most of this weekend


----------



## dlague (Nov 27, 2015)

Thought Sunday was good?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> Thought Sunday was good?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Yes Sunday they're good. From the 2fer link (excluding November 26-28, 2015). Sunday is the 29th.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 27, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Yes Sunday they're good. From the 2fer link (excluding November 26-28, 2015). Sunday is the 29th.



Correct that is why i wrote MOST of the weekend


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 1, 2015)

A few that I've seen updated in the past day or so
Attitash--pushed back to Next Sat 12/12
Crotched---ditto
Pats Peak--still shooting for this Saturday opening per their latest snow report
Gunstock---Friday 12/4
Ragged---Sat 12/5


----------



## dlague (Dec 1, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Correct that is why i wrote MOST of the weekend



A few on this board took advantage of Sunday - the day that was not blacked out.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> A few that I've seen updated in the past day or so
> Attitash--pushed back to Next Sat 12/12
> Crotched---ditto
> Pats Peak--still shooting for this Saturday opening per their latest snow report
> ...




The reality is looking at the forecast that is an area doesn't have 95%+ of the snow down now that they need to open, they're not opening this weekend.  Just not enough realistic windows of decent snowmaking opportunities the rest of the week over the vast majority of the Northeast ski region.  Some short windows for some final touch up work, yup,  but enough to put down say 50% of the snow needed to open a trail, doubtful the rest of the week


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 1, 2015)

Cannon has readjusted their opening lineup also.The ttb posting last week has changed to lower mt with The detach and Eagle Cliff chairs.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 1, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Cannon has readjusted their opening lineup also.The ttb posting last week has changed to lower mt with The detach and Eagle Cliff chairs.



Maybe by Saturday they could be TtB?
*Thursday*
Snow  likely, mainly before 2pm.  Mostly cloudy, with a high near 32. Very  windy, with a northwest wind 5 to 15 mph increasing to 30 to 40 mph.  Winds could gust as high as 55 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 60%.

*Thursday Night*
A 30 percent chance of snow showers.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around 23. Very windy. 

*Friday*
Partly sunny, with a high near 31. Windy. 

*Friday Night*
Mostly cloudy, with a low around 22. Blustery.


----------



## machski (Dec 2, 2015)

Caught Matt Noyes' month forecast for December this morning, not good.  Temps much above normal with above average precip.  Crap.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 2, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Maybe by Saturday they could be TtB?
> *Thursday*
> Snow  likely, mainly before 2pm.  Mostly cloudy, with a high near 32. Very  windy, with a northwest wind 5 to 15 mph increasing to 30 to 40 mph.  Winds could gust as high as 55 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 60%.
> 
> ...



Changed for the worse, west at 50mph on Friday will shut quad down

Thursday​Snow likely before 1pm, then rain and snow likely between 1pm and 4pm, then snow likely after 4pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. Very windy, with a northwest wind 15 to 25 mph increasing to 30 to 40 mph. Winds could gust as high as 60 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

Thursday Night​Snow likely, mainly before 10pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 21. Very windy, with a northwest wind 40 to 45 mph, with gusts as high as 60 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

Friday​A 30 percent chance of snow before 8am. Mostly sunny, with a high near 31. Windy, with a west wind 30 to 35 mph, with gusts as high as 50 mph.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 2, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Changed for the worse, west at 50mph on Friday will shut quad down
> 
> Thursday​Snow likely before 1pm, then rain and snow likely between 1pm and 4pm, then snow likely after 4pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. Very windy, with a northwest wind 15 to 25 mph increasing to 30 to 40 mph. Winds could gust as high as 60 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> 
> ...


Would a west wind coming from the other side of the mountain close the peabody on Friday? I would say maybe the Cannonball which is not even scheduled to be open Friday


----------



## Puck it (Dec 2, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Would a west wind coming from the other side of the mountain close the peabody on Friday? I would say maybe the Cannonball which is not even scheduled to be open Friday


Yes at that speed it would.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 2, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Yes at that speed it would.



I thought it was the south wind that Fs up Cannon coming up through the Notch


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 2, 2015)

machski said:


> Caught Matt Noyes' month forecast for December this morning, not good.  Temps much above normal with above average precip.  Crap.



December does not look good for snowmaking.  Maybe the mountains get lucky and get a dump in this bad pattern.  3-6" possible tonight up high in the northern greens.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 2, 2015)

Sounds like a few more weeks of WROD's!


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 2, 2015)

andrec10 said:


> Sounds like a few more weeks of WROD's!



It's looking that way.  It will be all the mountains can do to just keep what they have open.


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 2, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> December does not look good for snowmaking. Maybe the mountains get lucky and get a dump in this bad pattern. 3-6" possible tonight up high in the northern greens.



Yeah this pattern is pretty bad looking.  Hopefully, when the r@!n clears out tomorrow, it will at least allow resorts to blow snow at night for the next few days.  You guys can blame me since I laid out new insulation in my attic to prevent ice dams to occur.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 2, 2015)

Supposed to get natural snow tomorrow night in Northern NH and Northern Vt. Chins up


----------



## Puck it (Dec 2, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> I thought it was the south wind that Fs up Cannon coming up through the Notch


South is fine except Zoomer since lifts run north to south.  West hits them perpendicular.


----------



## dlague (Dec 2, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Yeah this pattern is pretty bad looking.  Hopefully, when the r@!n clears out tomorrow, it will at least allow resorts to blow snow at night for the next few days.  You guys can blame me since I laid out new insulation in my attic to prevent ice dams to occur.



We will be going into a good snow making pattern with colder temps at night.  However there is a boat load of r@!n coming for now!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 2, 2015)

South is NOT fine.Except for the Cannonball,the south wind is the worst wind for Cannon.Believe me,I've lived at Mittersill for over 20 years and know it well.I've had many a night not being able to sleep cuz the roof sounds like its going to blow off with that south wind.Any other direction hardly even registers except near the summit.A west wind doesn't effect Cannon at all except the very summit.A north wind will blow pretty much straight up the mountain and not effect lift operation.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 2, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> A north wind will blow pretty much straight up the mountain and not effect lift operation.


I was thinking he meant this direction.  My bad.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 2, 2015)

dlague said:


> We will be going into a good snow making pattern with colder temps at night.  However there is a boat load of r@!n coming for now!



This is optimistic. We'll have a short window at elevation, and then more warm air next week. There looks like a decent chance of a coastal low next week, but very little cold air to be found.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 2, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I was thinking he meant this direction.  My bad.



You are forgiven


----------



## Puck it (Dec 2, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> You are forgiven


South wind is freaking terrible.  I have had the truck door shut on my leg one time and f'ing hurt.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 2, 2015)

Puck it said:


> South wind is freaking terrible.  I have had the truck door shut on my leg one time and f'ing hurt.


The perils of tending bar in heavy winds.....!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 2, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> The perils of tending bar in heavy winds.....!


Bar was not even open yet.  It was upon arrival. No bad ice cubes were consumed at that point.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 2, 2015)

Puck it said:


> South wind is freaking terrible.  I have had the truck door shut on my leg one time and f'ing hurt.


Same here almost.I opened the door and the took my door and opened it way further than it was supposed to go.Had a $1000 worth of damage.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 2, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Same here almost.I opened the door and the took my door and opened it way further than it was supposed to go.Had a $1000 worth of damage.


Always park nose north at Cannon.


----------



## skiberg (Dec 2, 2015)

Nothing I read anywhere seems to suggest their is anything positive in the near future. At best it appears nighttime snowmaking temps, but that may not even hold. We are looking above average for the foreseeable future. 

On the bright side, if its stays cold enough at night to blow we may be able to enjoy some soft and creamy days. Albeit on limited terrain. Friday was really nice, I can handle a few more like that.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 2, 2015)

For Cannon...
*Thursday*
Snow.   High near 30. Windy, with a northwest wind 20 to 25 mph increasing to  30 to 35 mph in the afternoon.  Chance of precipitation is 80%.* New snow  accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.* 


*Thursday Night*

Snow  likely before 11pm, then a chance of snow showers between 11pm and 5am.   Mostly cloudy, with a low around 20. Very windy, with a northwest wind  30 to 40 mph decreasing to 20 to 30 mph after midnight.  Chance of  precipitation is 60%.

*Friday*
A 30 percent chance of snow showers after 3pm.  Partly sunny, with a high near 28. Breezy, with a west wind 15 to 20 mph. 

*Friday Night*
A 30 percent chance of snow showers before 7pm.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around 21. Blustery. 

*Saturday*
Sunny, with a high near 39. Windy.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 2, 2015)

Looking at Thursday night, do they even try to make snow when it's that windy?


----------



## yeggous (Dec 2, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Looking at Thursday night, do they even try to make snow when it's that windy?



Of course you do! If wind stopped snowmaking, then Cannon and Wildcat would never get open.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 2, 2015)

Cannons patented snow making is good in the windy conditions !! It's also good at covering your goggles with a nice crusty glaze !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Dec 2, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> For Cannon...
> *Thursday*
> Snow.   High near 30. Windy, with a northwest wind 20 to 25 mph increasing to  30 to 35 mph in the afternoon.  Chance of precipitation is 80%.* New snow  accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.*
> 
> ...


Changed again. I may be going then. Anyone else?


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Cannons patented snow making is good in the windy conditions !! It's also good at covering your goggles with a nice crusty glaze !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Killington was pretty good at that on Sunday!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 3, 2015)

Cannon is now saying maybe 4-7 but wtf is this?

We've been making snow with every available opportunity over the past couple of weeks and we'll offer a decent selection of terrain on day one.  Really?
We'll offer one main route from mid-mountain, consisting of Middle Cannon, Rock Garden and Gremlin.  

More importantly though...IT'S SNOWING!  We're currently measuring a half-inch of new snow around the base area, which means there may be more in the higher elevations, and some weather projections are calling for as much as 4-7" throughout the day today.
The weather looks decent for snowmaking over the next week with temps dipping in & out of the freezing zone.  Most nights in the extended forecast should permit for snowmaking, but we don't expect our trail offerings to change much in the coming week.

Again,really?No change to the 1 route from the detach?Pretty f-in lame.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 3, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Cannon is now saying maybe 4-7 but wtf is this?
> 
> We've been making snow with every available opportunity over the past couple of weeks and we'll offer a decent selection of terrain on day one.  Really?
> We'll offer one main route from mid-mountain, consisting of Middle Cannon, Rock Garden and Gremlin.
> ...



That's no surprise. If you can only make snow at night, you're likely spending a good portion of your time just patching up the damage.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Cannon is now saying maybe 4-7 but wtf is this?
> 
> We've been making snow with every available opportunity over the past couple of weeks and we'll offer a decent selection of terrain on day one.  Really?
> We'll offer one main route from mid-mountain, consisting of Middle Cannon, Rock Garden and Gremlin.
> ...


Did you expect anything different then vagueness?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2015)

And will they groom this whale out?


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2015)

Puck it said:


> And will they groom this whale out?



And cover all of the trails!


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 3, 2015)

It's been a miserable week of rain. I can see the difficulty keeping snow made at night given the rotten weather each day. Glad to finally have it turn to snow today!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 3, 2015)

Not happy.Was going to ski tomorrow before the weekend,1st day crush on 1 trail but it hardly seems worth it.I'm sure my attitude will change a lot when I get there and see the place covered in snow instead of the depressing all green thats been there for the last few weeks.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 3, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Not happy.Was going to ski tomorrow before the weekend,1st day crush on 1 trail but it hardly seems worth it.I'm sure my attitude will change a lot when I get there and see the place covered in snow instead of the depressing all green thats been there for the last few weeks.



Heading there Saturday with my 4 cans of food.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2015)

Bell in Catskills is opening Friday December 4


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 3, 2015)

3 inches and counting.My frown is turning upside down.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> 3 inches and counting.My frown is turning upside down.


Nice


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> 3 inches and counting.My frown is turning upside down.




Ok that sounds wrong!  In any case, finally nice to see accumulation!


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 3, 2015)

dlague said:


> Ok that sounds wrong!  In any case, finally nice to see accumulation!



When you've gone months without anything, even three inches sounds pretty good.  :roll:


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> When you've gone months without anything, even three inches sounds pretty good.  :roll:



Just wrong again!


----------



## Quietman (Dec 3, 2015)

Pat's beat Crotched this year and is opening this Sat with limited terrain, 1 trail from the top plus a few others.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 9, 2015)

From the Attitash blast email today:

THE GRINCH WHO STOLE SNOW

I went to a holiday parade last week with some family members in my home town of Bridgton, Maine. There were several floats created by local businesses and the usual procession of firetrucks and local organizations. I could not happen to notice that there were three floats featuring the Grinch. It was cute but I thought it was odd. Why would you want to want to be associated with a thief who tries to steal joy from children? It was a nice parade and our family enjoyed it very much. 

Today we had a discussion about opening and I remembered the Grinch. This same fellow is trying to steal our winter joy! We are not happy about this, not one little bit.  In thinking about the famous Dr. Seuss cartoon – the only thing the Grinch didn’t steal during his Christmas eve burglary of Whoville was the snow!  But alas it feels as if he’s come back to snag that this year.  And as Thurl Ravenscroft sang so perfectly, “the three words that best describe you (or in this case “our situation”) is STINK, STANK, STUNK.”

Seriously, we have decided to POSTPONE OPENING here at Attitash for another week. The weather forecast is not favorable and once again we are faced with record warm temperatures coming over the weekend. Our snowmakers have been on call, waiting for every opportunity, and have done a great job under these marginal operating conditions. They literally have been chasing the cold around the mountains to take advantage of every pocket of cold air wherever they can. We are making progress but it is not what we all wish. It is a difficult decision but with the ground still not frozen and the weather forecast, we feel it is prudent to sit tight for another week and Attitash Mountain will not open as hoped on December 12th.   

We are fortunate to have Wildcat as a great option for our pass holders and guests and I am pleased to report the conditions are wonderful up in the notch. The Wildcat snowmakers have also been working tirelessly pumping out the product at every opportunity and have been using Wildcat’s elevation to their advantage. This week they opened up terrain off the Snowcat triple lift with access to beginner terrain. Upper Polecat has been groomed out and is skiing very well. Lynx got another blast of snow to insure it remains great for the remainder of the season. The pub is open and the beer is cold. In fact, all the amenities will be open for the remainder of the season starting this weekend.

We thank you all for your patience and understanding. We are anxious to open and look forward to hosting you at Attitash very soon and if you see the Grinch, tell him to go away!

John

John D. Lowell
President
Attitash Mountain Resort & Wildcat Mountain


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 9, 2015)

Got an email update from Ctotched today as well saying they will not be opening this weekend either


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2015)

Sucks.  Hope Wildcat isn't packed with every race team in the Valley again this weekend, but it's looking like it


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hunter opens Friday. WROD here I come!


----------



## Quietman (Dec 9, 2015)

I completely missed that Mt Abram opened last weekend top to bottom on 1 trail.  Very impressive considering their past! They plan to be open this weekend also, thumbs up!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2015)

That is definitely impressive


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2015)

andrec10 said:


> Hunter opens Friday. WROD here I come!


Potter brother s selling dicsont tickets for 35 for Friday
https://www.potterbrothers.com/blog/hunter-mtn-appreciation-days/


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm going to Belleayre tomorrow (Thursday).  1 trail open but I can't wait.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 9, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Potter brother s selling dicsont tickets for 35 for Friday



Season Pass...


----------



## dlague (Dec 17, 2015)

I think it is funny that the two cruiser mountains Okemo and Bretton Woods have the most acres open in their respective states!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 17, 2015)

Easiest to expand terrain on.  I'm taking nothing away from their efforts, but it takes very little base to open the terrain at those areas.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 17, 2015)

Here is a positive,if not twisted development for you Wildcat skiers.

 Please note that although traditionally Wildcat has been closed on Christmas Day & Attitash open, this season Wildcat Mountain will be open for Christmas Day turns!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 17, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Here is a positive,if not twisted development for you Wildcat skiers.
> 
> Please note that although traditionally Wildcat has been closed on Christmas Day & Attitash open, this season Wildcat Mountain will be open for Christmas Day turns!



This also actually had an inch of snow last night.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 17, 2015)

Any word on pricing for Christmas Day? Their e-ticket site still says Wildcat closed, Attitash $49.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 17, 2015)

This doesn't answer your question, but I thought that I would point out that Bretton Woods is $30 on Christmas.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 17, 2015)

Good to know - a closer drive for me too. Some afternoon turns after Xmas brunch would be great.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 17, 2015)

Loon went from 9 open to 16 open today. That's something I guess. Maybe I go there Saturday instead of K, for some variety and to save my max pass K days for late season


----------



## timmyc (Dec 17, 2015)

...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 17, 2015)

timmyc said:


> speaking of wildcat... I have the day off tomorrow - anyone know whether it's worth the 2+ hr drive and $49 ticket to ski at wildcat tomorrow??



Skiing was great on the limited open terrain on Saturday.  Heard Sunday sucked.   Not sure how much rain they got today.   $49 is overpriced IMO for 1 & 1/2 trails plus a beginner area.


----------



## dlague (Dec 17, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> This doesn't answer your question, but I thought that I would point out that Bretton Woods is $30 on Christmas.



That is our Christmas tradition.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Quietman (Dec 17, 2015)

Just checked the Wildcat snow report and this kind of says it all about this season. This is Wildcat, 2,000 base elevation, way up north, on Dec 17th and:

*SNOWFALL TOTAL THIS SEASON 7"* and I can add *No significant really cold weather in sight!* 

Here we are all hoping for a short 2 day window of snowmaking to allow some more openings for the holidays. With all of our technology, it really sucks that we need to rely on cold weather to make snow.  I was really hoping that someone would have fixed this minor issue before now.  :evil::evil:

Sad thing is that I'm now glad that I have pass protection insurance on the Crotched pass that I bought in April. If this *$^#*%^  El Nino crap continues, I may be happy to get my $420 back and pay day rates for the few days that are worth skiing(the glades).  I'm usually a glass half full kind of guy but 60 degrees on Christmas eve is just insane after the December that we've experienced so far.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 18, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Just checked the Wildcat snow report and this kind of says it all about this season. This is Wildcat, 2,000 base elevation, way up north, on Dec 17th and:
> 
> *SNOWFALL TOTAL THIS SEASON 7"* and I can add *No significant really cold weather in sight!*
> 
> ...



I had my passes refunded on monday. Between this weather and the Ridenski card, Vt ski 3 and CSC card I'd never get there. Well not enough to justify a season pass, i do have (2) 3 packs so i will get there, eventually, I hope


----------



## slatham (Dec 18, 2015)

Guns are on atop Killington!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2015)

Mount Snow just lit up the system up top within the last 30 minutes (Summit Webcam pic captured from about noontime)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 18, 2015)

The Lake Effect machine is cranking up later todaySnow Ridge targeted doe 24- 36 inches but  its a short window since temps rise monday to 54degrees by Christmas .


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 18, 2015)

Pats peak has tossed in the towel:

 	With Mother Nature throwing us curveball after curveball she is still,  for sure, the “Bosslady”! Although she is giving us a glimmer of hope  with some snowmaking temperatures returning around midnight and  throughout the weekend.
  	With that said, we’ll be closed for skiing/riding until Saturday,  December 26th in order for us to maximize this important snowmaking  window, preserve the snowpack for the two warm days coming up and  restore good skiing/riding for the Christmas holiday week.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Pats peak has tossed in the towel:
> 
> With Mother Nature throwing us curveball after curveball she is still,  for sure, the “Bosslady”! Although she is giving us a glimmer of hope  with some snowmaking temperatures returning around midnight and  throughout the weekend.
> With that said, we’ll be closed for skiing/riding until Saturday,  December 26th in order for us to maximize this important snowmaking  window, preserve the snowpack for the two warm days coming up and  restore good skiing/riding for the Christmas holiday week.




Kind of makes sense, especially for the smaller areas, to leave the whales from the production run intact until Christmas night and then push out whatever remains for the 26th.  The thinner those whales get spread before next weeks next round of the blowtorch arrives, the less that will be left for the post Christmas crowds


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 18, 2015)

Really itching to get out... Set aside money and what normal people would consider crazy in terms of driving. Who has the best offering right now from just outside New York with the option to leave this evening around 5-6 or just get up and be on the road 4ish tomorrow morning .. Okemo, K or f it and drive all the way up to Stowe? Im leaning okemo.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm doing the same and am weighing options between killington, Stratton, loon and gore. All are max pass except gore. Gore has the most snow in forecast. Killington best bet for ungroomed stuff.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 18, 2015)

SnowRock said:


> Really itching to get out... Set aside money and what normal people would consider crazy in terms of driving. Who has the best offering right now from just outside New York with the option to leave this evening around 5-6 or just get up and be on the road 4ish tomorrow morning .. Okemo, K or f it and drive all the way up to Stowe? Im leaning okemo.



If you can I'd wait for Sun. Gives the areas at least a 24 hr. + snowmaking window not to mention the probability of less bodies on the hill.


----------



## mbedle (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks like everyone is firing up the guns at the tops and working their way down as temps drop....


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 18, 2015)

Think I'm gonna hit Stratton tomorrow. Loon isn't worth the drive and gore isn't worth spending money, and I'll be thanking myself come May when I have killington days remaining on the pass


----------



## oldtimer (Dec 18, 2015)

STAY HOME:  save your money.  Saturday-  going from gush to rock hard in the places that have any snow left.   Sunday:  hard as a rock with all available guns roaring.

March 28th:  snow everywhere, long days, bright sunshine and no one will buy a ticket.


----------



## dlague (Dec 18, 2015)

SnowRock said:


> Really itching to get out... Set aside money and what normal people would consider crazy in terms of driving. Who has the best offering right now from just outside New York with the option to leave this evening around 5-6 or just get up and be on the road 4ish tomorrow morning .. Okemo, K or f it and drive all the way up to Stowe? Im leaning okemo.



Well based on what K has open right now (that will change this weekend) it is broken up into pods North Ridge (~500 vert), Super Star (~1300 Vert), and Snowdon (~1050 vert).  There are great options with Upper Eastfall and Skylark for bumps and ungroomed.  Yes you can ski T2B but the trail for that sucks IMO - heavy beginner traffic.  I do feel that Killington because of those pods skis small.  North Ridge not too much vert, Snowdon Quad is slow and stops frequently making the trip back down seem fast.  So the best skiing is off SS and Skylark at least when I was there was fun but still seems quick.  However, skiing bumps all day beats me up right now.  Probably need to get better.

Okemo, from my perspective based on current opened (that too will change) is providing 4-5 options of 1600' vert with great cruising if that is what you want.  I like to mix it up.  They like to groom there so any bumps that do form typically show up in the afternoon and late morning.  Nor'Easter part of Countdown and Upper WC have the best opportunity for bumps.  Okemo also has the most terrain open at this time.

I think both will be mobbed, then again possibly not.  Dollar for Dollar I would go to Okemo.  But I am not.  I am going to Cannon Saturday where I will ski runs that provide ~ 2000 vert. and possibly Sunday River on Sunday.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 18, 2015)

The only expense is gas, which is marginal. I'm not gonna get to Stratton 5x this year and won't finish the max pass days. Just wanna be outside and keep the legs moving so I'm ready for my Utah trip next week


----------



## dlague (Dec 18, 2015)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Think I'm gonna hit Stratton tomorrow. Loon isn't worth the drive and gore isn't worth spending money, and I'll be thanking myself come May when I have killington days remaining on the pass




Do not wait for May to use the MAX pass up at K use it during March time frame where fewer people are going but more terrain is still open.  May days at K are relatively cheap and there are other sources for discounted days in May.


----------



## spiderpig (Dec 18, 2015)

SnowRock said:


> Really itching to get out... Set aside money and what normal people would consider crazy in terms of driving. Who has the best offering right now from just outside New York with the option to leave this evening around 5-6 or just get up and be on the road 4ish tomorrow morning .. Okemo, K or f it and drive all the way up to Stowe? Im leaning okemo.



Skied Okemo today and it was a minefield. They started blowing snow at the very top at 10:00, too, but not on an open trail. I assume they're going to cover up their bare sections on open trails tonight before moving around the mountain. The parts that were covered were very good, but nothing was completely covered except for that tiny portion of Countdown. They will do a good job grooming and trying to spread people out, but it will probably be crowded.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 18, 2015)

I only ski K early and late season. I loathe K and everything they represent, except for their early and late season commitment to being open. With ample prepaid days at Sunday River, loaf, pico, loon, and Stratton, and with 1 prepaid each at cannon, mad river, smugglers, whiteface, gore, Burke, Bolton, owls head, plattekill, and magic, I shouldn't need to go to killington until they are the last resort open in New England, in May.


----------



## dlague (Dec 18, 2015)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I only ski K early and late season. I loathe K and everything they represent, except for their early and late season commitment to being open. With ample prepaid days at Sunday River, loaf, pico, loon, and Stratton, and with 1 prepaid each at cannon, mad river, smugglers, whiteface, gore, Burke, Bolton, owls head, plattekill, and magic, I shouldn't need to go to killington until they are the last resort open in New England, in May.



nice line up!  And plan!


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 18, 2015)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I'm doing the same and am weighing options between killington, Stratton, loon and gore. All are max pass except gore. Gore has the most snow in forecast. Killington best bet for ungroomed stuff.



Loon will be a complete shitshow tomorrow.  A few hundred Brits and Irish school kids in town.  Cover is thin, not enough trails to spread people out.  Today skied OK with no crowds, except the groups,  but cover was as thin as i have seen it.  Snowmaking tonight on 19 trails, but that will just cover the dirt.  Today's spring conditions will be solid in the morning.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Dec 18, 2015)

Saturday at Loon a shit show? Ya don't say!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 18, 2015)

Gnarcissaro said:


> Saturday at Loon a shit show? Ya don't say!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



LOL.  Haven't skied a weekend there in 25 years, outside of late season.  Hope to keep it that way!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 19, 2015)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I loathe K and everything they represent



Don't go there it sucks!


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 19, 2015)

Ended up at okemo. Was nice in the morning with some natural on top of the resurfacing they did last night. Pretty beat up by mid day but it helped satiate my hunger for some time on the snow. About to head back to jersey now and not looking forward to the drive.


----------



## spiderpig (Dec 19, 2015)

Okemo did a pretty shit job closing 2 of their 5 open runs from the top to blow snow all day instead of doing it overnight. What they did do overnight was good except for nothing on Lower World Cup.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 19, 2015)

Why would they close trails for snowmaking?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 19, 2015)

Snow Ridge , 20 inchesdown so far , moreto go , open tomorrow NO grooming , h'mmm snorkels ok


----------



## drjeff (Dec 19, 2015)

spiderpig said:


> Okemo did a pretty shit job closing 2 of their 5 open runs from the top to blow snow all day instead of doing it overnight. What they did do overnight was good except for nothing on Lower World Cup.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk



After skiing in 200+ running guns today at Mount Snow, many that were because of the temps they were AGGRESSIVELY trying to make snow in and as such were making paste that stuck to your goggles, not having to ski through that would of been nice!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2015)

stratton was better than ok today with 5" fresh and ample snowgun help. legit powder on the ungroomed edges. just had to be careful for snakes lurking beneath the surface. way better than anything i was expecting, and such a short drive, relatively.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 19, 2015)

SnowRock said:


> Ended up at okemo. Was nice in the morning with some natural on top of the resurfacing they did last night. Pretty beat up by mid day but it helped satiate my hunger for some time on the snow. About to head back to jersey now and not looking forward to the drive.



I don't know about closing the run but in regards to making it during the day they need every hour possible building up for xmas break. Monday morning the guns go off for another warm week.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2015)

Windham in Catskills is opening for skiing, snowboarding and bikiing Sunday .


----------



## slatham (Dec 20, 2015)

Why would they close trails for snowmaking?

Cover may not be enough to safely open. 

Guns may need to be placed in middle of trail to reach target area.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Easiest to expand terrain on.  I'm taking nothing away from their efforts, but it takes very little base to open the terrain at those areas.



+1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2015)

Blue mountain PA opens Monday the 21 of December of 25$.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 20, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Blue mountain PA opens Monday the 21 of December of 25$.



Hmmmm? Thanks Scotty , Elk's webcam shows an effort . Although between the warm weather and rain this week "@!""&


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Hmmmm? Thanks Scotty , Elk's webcam shows an effort . Although between the warm weather and rain this week "@!""&



Is elk opening . I forget Blue is open to 9/pm have fun time get out before another best wave comes.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 20, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Is elk opening . I forget Blue is open to 9/pm have fun time get out before another best wave comes.



Looked like plenty of snowmaking , didn't see an announcement yet.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2015)

spiderpig said:


> Okemo did a pretty shit job closing 2 of their 5 open runs from the top to blow snow all day instead of doing it overnight. What they did do overnight was good except for nothing on Lower World Cup.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk





slatham said:


> Why would they close trails for snowmaking?
> 
> Cover may not be enough to safely open.
> 
> Guns may need to be placed in middle of trail to reach target area.



I read it as the trails could have been open, but maybe that's not what Spiderpig meant.


----------



## nycskier (Dec 20, 2015)

Camelback will try to open for the season on Tuesday with 6 trails.


----------



## spiderpig (Dec 21, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I read it as the trails could have been open, but maybe that's not what Spiderpig meant.


Yes, the trails could have been open as they were open the day before. Snowmaking overnig, groom, snowmaking during the day if you want. But they still claimed to be open "on hold" on the snow report so they could claim that acreage. Pulled the same bs on Sunday with World Cup.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## medfordmike (Dec 22, 2015)

Just got an email from Pico.  They don't expect to be open for the first few days after Xmas by the sounds of it.  They are offering to honor Pico passes at Killington starting on 12/24 until they can get Pico open. They have been offering a 50% discount the last two weeks or so.  As a Pico pass guy I appreciate both gestures and can't blame them for the current situation in anyway. However, I can't imagine what K will be like the weekend after the holiday with the crowds, limited terrain, and the miserable weather.  They made a good push this weekend to make snow but with what is coming down the road it will be ugly. It will get better though, it has to!

"We love Pico Mountain because it’s a slice of skiing the way it used to be – narrow trails, beautiful glades, friendly faces and warm fireplaces. During this warm, record-setting autumn, snowmaking has been a continuing challenge, and the lack of a sustained cold window has prevented us from opening on time.

While we know there is no substitute for Pico, we want our family of skiers and riders to enjoy next-door-neighbor Killington until the weather shifts. From December 24, 2015, until Pico Mountain opens, My Pico and Vermont Student Season Passes are valid at Killington Resort. Additionally, anyone who purchased date-specific tickets from our E-Ticket Store, Liftopia or through a Ski & Stay Package may use those tickets, on the valid dates, at Killington. Other pre-purchased tickets can be upgraded by paying the difference between the ticket value and the Killington ticket price. This offer is only valid until Pico Mountain opens for the season, so enjoy it now, and thanks for your understanding."


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm in the same boat with Burke.  While I REALLY appreciate their allowing skiing at Jay Peak, I just can't get excited for the crowds at Jay Peak during Christmas week combined with the extremely limited terrain available.  

Nonetheless, it's a really great gesture.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 22, 2015)

Any idea if Ride and Ski cards are valid now with early-season pricing in effect?


----------



## dlague (Dec 22, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> Any idea if Ride and Ski cards are valid now with early-season pricing in effect?



Depends where you are - some of the resorts the discount is valid only on non holiday.  Where some others include the holiday.  I have used the $10 off at Killington during early season.  Some of the 2 for 1 deals offer it based on full ticket price.  So call ahead - maybe?  Or just do it and point out that there is nothing that says it is not valid.  BTW Jeff loves it when the ski areas call him because of the card holders.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> BTW Jeff loves it when the ski areas call him because of the card holders.



Ha, I imagine he would. I'm looking at options for Christmas Eve (if there are any on a 60-degree day). BW has a $69 ticket now, which is insane given the weather, 100+ acres or not. $15 off would help. Wildcat has $49 with $10 off from R&S, if available. Technically the holiday dates for both start 12/26!


----------



## timmyc (Dec 22, 2015)

...


----------



## dlague (Dec 22, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> Ha, I imagine he would. I'm looking at options for Christmas Eve (if there are any on a 60-degree day). BW has a $69 ticket now, which is insane given the weather, 100+ acres or not. $15 off would help. Wildcat has $49 with $10 off from R&S, if available. Technically the holiday dates for both start 12/26!



Talked to Jeff and he makes no guarantees.  The ski areas are being fickle.  He said Waterville has been honoring it and he know someone that used it at Wildcat.  Often it boils down to who the person is at the window.  Like I mentioned earlier, I have used it at Killington.  I have also used it at Jay Peak for both early and late skiing.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info! I don't want to be a stickler or cause issues/bad rep for the card. I may just stick at Cannon, but it would nice to lap another trail for a day!

Regarding BW, the ski expo was too far a drive to make sense but I do get locals deals for living in Grafton Co. Looking forward to night turns on Friday after work this year!


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 22, 2015)

It's really sad that this "Who is open?" thread is still relevant this late in the year.  And it will continue to be relevant into the new year.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah, this sucks.

I wonder what the crowds will be like at the few places that are open.

Looks like Okemo has more than a few ways down from the top, but my god, I can't imagine how crowded they will be as the most open in southern Vt....

Looks like I'll be at Stowe for two days - hoping it's northern locale keeps crowds down a little, but we'll see....


----------



## dlague (Dec 23, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> It's really sad that this "Who is open?" thread is still relevant this late in the year.  And it will continue to be relevant into the new year.



Now that you mention it - it is f'd up!

Got this on FB yesterday (like everyone else) - talk about insulting east coast skier and snowboarders!  Start of Winter - really?  Warm wishes - NO cold wishes damn it!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 23, 2015)

At Wildcat today they trail and a half they had open was okay. A few brown spots showing through. But no bare spots. After tomorrow it may be an issue. Talking to some there they said the next snow making window looks to be Monday. The weekend could be sketchy.


----------



## Edd (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm being bitchy, but I'd like to see effort put into an Upper Catapult/Middle Wildcat route down by this point. It's a challenging season, obviously, but I don't think 2 independent routes down is crazy unreasonable given elevation and decent snowmaking.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2015)

If I had the keys to Wildcats guns, Upper Catapult would have gotten the guns this weekend.  Then you'd at least have three Upper Mountain routes to mix up.   

I wonder if the conservative effort at expansion has anything to do with losing everything in November.

Frustrating times.....


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> If I had the keys to Wildcats guns, Upper Catapult would have gotten the guns this weekend.  Then you'd at least have three Upper Mountain routes to mix up.
> 
> I wonder if the conservative effort at expansion has anything to do with losing everything in November.
> 
> Frustrating times.....



I think if they would have blown on Upper catapult they would have nothing left on any trail after tomorrow


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2015)

Last week must have hurt them badly.  I thought base depths on Lynx were great the prior weekend.  Upper Polecat needed some reinforcements though.  They did have a 48 hour window this weekend.  

I wonder what the maximum amount of guns they can run at once is.

I'm heading up tomorrow despite the limited terrain.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Last week must have hurt them badly.  I thought base depths on Lynx were great the prior weekend.  Upper Polecat needed some reinforcements though.  They did have a 48 hour window this weekend.
> 
> I wonder what the maximum amount of guns they can run at once is.
> 
> I'm heading up tomorrow despite the limited terrain.



Their capacity is a great question. Short answer is just enough to completely light up Lynx and open in 48 hours. Last weekend they were probably blowing every gun on upper Lynx, and every second or third on middle and lower. But they also had the entire base area and Snowcat lit up.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Dec 23, 2015)

And after doing pictures from Killington I think they made the right call reinforcing existing terrain. Their coverage was much better than anywhere else I saw.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2015)

I get it.  I'm just a little greedy.  Upper Catapult connecting to Lynx isn't very long or wide.  What, 1/2 mile worth of trail?  I would have thought the window they had this weekend would have been enough to do both base building on Lynx and Polecat, plus that little bit of Catapult.  Maybe the capacity isn't there.  Or maybe it's a budget issue.  Oh well. 

I probably should shut my mouth though and be thankful for what they're doing.  Imagine what things would have been like had they had the snowmaking equipment they had three years ago!!  They'd be closed still without a doubt!


----------



## Edd (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm just thinking about Wildcat vs. Sunday River. This is not even remotely a fair snowmaking fight however....

WC has only one general route down vs 33 trails at SR? They aren't that far apart and WC has a major elevation advantage and they can't even get two routes down set up? Damn.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2015)

It's your fault Edd.   You turned your back on Boyne and now we're all paying the price. 


thanks


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 23, 2015)

Ya but Wildcat is not a resort. Sunday river is a resort and out that snow making infustecure up many many years ago.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quietman (Dec 23, 2015)

Edd said:


> I'm just thinking about Wildcat vs. Sunday River. This is not even remotely a fair snowmaking fight however....
> 
> WC has only one general route down vs 33 trails at SR? They aren't that far apart and WC has a major elevation advantage and they can't even get two routes down set up? Damn.



Ok, a real comparison is to snow making giant Killington. They basically have only 3 top to bottom runs open tomorrow and their report says some walking may be required(doesn't say where).  Wildcat has 1, that they have it kept open for longer than any TTB at Killington, with a bigger vert. drop.  

Yes SR has less vert than either K or WC, but they have at least 7-8 TTB options off of 5 separate lifts. They are the real winner so far this year.

And by the way, if WC had had tried to blow snow on upper catapult, it would have been gone long before Sat. or Sun. when most skiers would be back on the mountain. With rain and snow eating fog tonight and 50+ temps tomorrow, saving what is already open was a wise choice.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 23, 2015)

medfordmike said:


> Just got an email from Pico.  They don't expect to be open for the first few days after Xmas by the sounds of it.  They are offering to honor Pico passes at Killington starting on 12/24 until they can get Pico open. They have been offering a 50% discount the last two weeks or so.  As a Pico pass guy I appreciate both gestures and can't blame them for the current situation in anyway. However, I can't imagine what K will be like the weekend after the holiday with the crowds, limited terrain, and the miserable weather.  They made a good push this weekend to make snow but with what is coming down the road it will be ugly. It will get better though, it has to!
> 
> "We love Pico Mountain because it’s a slice of skiing the way it used to be – narrow trails, beautiful glades, friendly faces and warm fireplaces. During this warm, record-setting autumn, snowmaking has been a continuing challenge, and the lack of a sustained cold window has prevented us from opening on time.
> 
> While we know there is no substitute for Pico, we want our family of skiers and riders to enjoy next-door-neighbor Killington until the weather shifts. From December 24, 2015, until Pico Mountain opens, My Pico and Vermont Student Season Passes are valid at Killington Resort. Additionally, anyone who purchased date-specific tickets from our E-Ticket Store, Liftopia or through a Ski & Stay Package may use those tickets, on the valid dates, at Killington. Other pre-purchased tickets can be upgraded by paying the difference between the ticket value and the Killington ticket price. This offer is only valid until Pico Mountain opens for the season, so enjoy it now, and thanks for your understanding."




Pico is close to getting a route on the lower mountain open. It's covered from the top of the Golden Express down to the base of the Summit Quad. It's covered (but losing snow) from the base of the mountain halfway to the Summit Quad. There's only a small section in the middle that hasn't seen any snowmaking. Hope they can hold on to what they have. They did make a good effort over the weekend to open but just didn't have enough time or fire power.


----------



## john1200c (Dec 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Imagine what things would have been like had they had the snowmaking equipment they had three years ago!!  They'd be closed still without a doubt!



Well at least they wouldn't have to worry about the frozen lines issue this year....


----------



## machski (Dec 24, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Ok, a real comparison is to snow making giant Killington. They basically have only 3 top to bottom runs open tomorrow and their report says some walking may be required(doesn't say where).  Wildcat has 1, that they have it kept open for longer than any TTB at Killington, with a bigger vert. drop.
> 
> Yes SR has less vert than either K or WC, but they have at least 7-8 TTB options off of 5 separate lifts. They are the real winner so far this year.
> 
> And by the way, if WC had had tried to blow snow on upper catapult, it would have been gone long before Sat. or Sun. when most skiers would be back on the mountain. With rain and snow eating fog tonight and 50+ temps tomorrow, saving what is already open was a wise choice.



At this point, Sunday River has more vertical open than Killington.  Top of Jordan to South Ridge is at least 2000, K only has what, about 1600 without cat walk hike at top to snowshed quad?  WC might have more firepower if they saw, oh I don't know, maybe like 200K more skier visits a year?


----------



## skiMEbike (Dec 24, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Ok, a real comparison is to snow making giant Killington. They basically have only 3 top to bottom runs open tomorrow and their report says some walking may be required(doesn't say where).  Wildcat has 1, that they have it kept open for longer than any TTB at Killington, with a bigger vert. drop.
> 
> Yes SR has less vert than either K or WC, but they have at least 7-8 TTB options off of 5 separate lifts. They are the real winner so far this year.
> 
> And by the way, if WC had had tried to blow snow on upper catapult, it would have been gone long before Sat. or Sun. when most skiers would be back on the mountain. With rain and snow eating fog tonight and 50+ temps tomorrow, saving what is already open was a wise choice.



With this weather/conditions, there are no winners....I am amazed we are able to ski the terrain we have.   If we had to pick a winner, I would say Sugarloaf may be the winner,  they have 6 major routes down with some legitimate sustained vertical in Gondi Line & Skidder.   In addition they have been able to open up the beginner terrain all the way down thru the Birches.  It will be an interesting vacation week on the limited terrain and the sucky two days of weather we have coming.  We need some cold & we need that storm to come to fruition.  

Watch out for the joeys & ski safe.  Ski what you can & enjoy the limited offerings...things will change soon.   I hope to have some good reports from Sugarloaf next week.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Dec 24, 2015)

So is there anywhere within 5 hours of NYC that will be worth the trip to ski this Fri-Sun? 
I am thinking the answer is likely no.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 24, 2015)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> So is there anywhere within 5 hours of NYC that will be worth the trip to ski this Fri-Sun?
> I am thinking the answer is likely no.


Loveland!  Hop on a plane and boom. 5 hours


----------



## dlague (Dec 24, 2015)

This sums it up for the most part!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 24, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Ok, a real comparison is to snow making giant Killington. They basically have only 3 top to bottom runs open tomorrow and their report says some walking may be required(doesn't say where).



Having skied there yesterday I'd say you'll have to walk over to Skyelark at the peak with the traverse over being washed out today, rest of the trail was in good shape. Wouldn't be surprised if they lose upper Rime, brown spots were growing yesterday. At the bottom where upper East Fall & lower Rime merge there was also a growing brown spot. The entrance to middle Great Northern from Rime only had a thin skiable strip yesterday. Wouldn't be surprised if that's gone today. You'll have to walk to the Superstar chair. Those are the problem spots as I recall. Everything open off the Snowdon quad/poma was in good shape & shouldn't have any problems including lower Chute & lower Bunny Buster. Ramshead is scheduled  to open Fri., from the looks of it there was plenty of snow on Caper with the whales not groomed out yet.


----------



## dlague (Dec 24, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Having skied there yesterday I'd say you'll have to walk over to Skyelark at the peak with the traverse over being washed out today, rest of the trail was in good shape. Wouldn't be surprised if they lose upper Rime, brown spots were growing yesterday. At the bottom where upper East Fall & lower Rime merge there was also a growing brown spot. The entrance to middle Great Northern from Rime only had a thin skiable strip yesterday. Wouldn't be surprised if that's gone today. You'll have to walk to the Superstar chair. Those are the problem spots as I recall. Everything open off the Snowdon quad/poma was in good shape & shouldn't have any problems including lower Chute & lower Bunny Buster. Ramshead is scheduled  to open tomorrow, from the looks of it there was plenty of snow on Caper with the whales not groomed out yet.



Ya, no thank you!  And I can only see 1 T2B run with everything else in pods off SS Lift, Snowdon Lift, and NR Lift.  They have struggled to get past what they have.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 24, 2015)

dlague said:


> Ya, no thank you!  And I can only see 1 T2B run with everything else in pods off SS Lift, Snowdon Lift, and NR Lift.  They have struggled to get past what they have.



Had a great 3 days there this week (Mon.-Wed.). Happy I was able to get it while the getting was good. Everyone is struggling, not just K. There are more ski areas closed in New England then there are open. As I said Ramshead will open Fri. so they are trying to expand


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Dec 24, 2015)

Anyone have first hand knowledge of how Okemo is doing. On paper they seem the most open of places in VT and NYS.


----------



## medfordmike (Dec 24, 2015)

Looks like Sunapee decided today to suspend operations until 12/29.  This morning when I checked they only had Upper and Lower Blastoff open for skiing.  They also still had a screen ad saying they were still going to still have a white Christmas.  I guess 60 degrees changed that.  Can't blame them. They certainly gave it a good try this season so far.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 25, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> What is up with the Snowdon Triple?





180 said:


> triple is getting a midstation for training


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 25, 2015)

Very cool. Same spot it used to be looks like?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2015)

Titus in adk of NY opening Sunday December 27 with 2 trails on cheap $10 from 10 to 10 pm


----------



## salsgang (Dec 27, 2015)

Black Mountain in Rumford Maine opening December 30. With snow in the forecast should be a good start for them. Loads of new glades this year for the tree skiers. Check out more info on my blog with trail maps and promotional video we did from some of last years clips below.


----------



## Quietman (Dec 28, 2015)

The Crotch opens tomorrow! I may get my 1st turns in this week!  Also good to hear that BMOM will be open before a lot of other areas, good for them!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2015)

Pico opens Sat.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 30, 2015)

In Mass Bershirke east opens today with 5 trails if sleet snow enjoy it.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2015)

Still not impressed that only the lower half of Cannon (Peabody slopes) is open. With the freezing drizzle coming this afternoon I have decided to pass on it again. If the upper mountain was open I would have gone just for the AM until the freezing shit started


----------



## oldtimer (Dec 30, 2015)

Nashoba open


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 30, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Still not impressed that only the lower half of Cannon (Peabody slopes) is open. With the freezing drizzle coming this afternoon I have decided to pass on it again. If the upper mountain was open I would have gone just for the AM until the freezing shit started


Its actually a joke if you ask me.Still only 20 acres open?Even if they had the top open it would have only been Upper C which makes for a shitshow there.But on a positive and selfish note they have opened Brookside so I can ski from my car now!


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 30, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Its actually a joke if you ask me.Still only 20 acres open?Even if they had the top open it would have only been Upper C which makes for a shitshow there.But on a positive and selfish note they have opened Brookside so I can ski from my car now!



Kinda surprised they are not opening more. But they took a big hit at Christmas. Maybe they will drop ropes by noon. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Its actually a joke if you ask me.Still only 20 acres open?Even if they had the top open it would have only been Upper C which makes for a shitshow there.But on a positive and selfish note they have opened Brookside so I can ski from my car now!



That is where I usually park as well. Just going to Pats Peak today instead of the hour 10 ride and paying money to ski peabody


----------



## timmyc (Dec 30, 2015)

...


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 30, 2015)

All the major Vermont areas will be open by this weekend, two exceptions: Magic Mountain and Mad River Glen.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 30, 2015)

Whaleback Learning Center opens tomorrow (12/31) - top to bottom opening date announcement soon. They have been making snow at every opportunity but like the others in the Upper Valley (SkiWay, Storr's, Queechee, etc) have had difficulties making snow due to extremely high humidity and short windows. It's been a tough start for everyone, especially the small players.


----------



## catskills (Dec 30, 2015)

Her you go 
http://www.snocountry.com/en/ski-snowboard/regional-ski-reports/northeast-ski-report

Someone  report back with with number of open resorts and trails.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 31, 2015)

Poconoes are in big trouble this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 31, 2015)

Whaleback T2B 1/9.


----------



## Tin (Dec 31, 2015)

Berkshire East is open with the beginner areas and Big Chief and Competition from the top. Pretty amazing they were able to blow the past few days to get open.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2016)

Elk opening this Tuesday PA.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 3, 2016)

Mad River Glen is planning on opening "next weekend".  It may just be the practice slope on man made. Looks like they might beat Magic.

http://www.madriverglen.com/


----------



## slatham (Jan 3, 2016)

Sugarbush has several upper trails open on natural. Skied it Friday and they have good coverage up top. A bit more snow and MRG will be in business. Magic in the other hand.......


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 4, 2016)

slatham said:


> Sugarbush has several upper trails open on natural. Skied it Friday and they have good coverage up top. A bit more snow and MRG will be in business. Magic in the other hand.......



Sugarbush says they'll have 68 trails open tomorrow


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 4, 2016)

Yawgoo in RI is open on one acre!


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 4, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Sugarbush says they'll have 68 trails open tomorrow



Nice!  Just saw that the new Valley House quad opens, with a few trails including the Mall.  Mt ellen looks close to 100%.


----------



## dlague (Jan 4, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Sugarbush says they'll have 68 trails open tomorrow



That will be good for the Ride and Ski tour stop this weekend.  Chances are the trail count will be higher by Saturday.   If some wants two for one for Saturday let me know.  I have three cards that I will not be using.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## benski (Jan 4, 2016)

dlague said:


> That will be good for the Ride and Ski tour stop this weekend.  Chances are the trail count will be higher by Saturday.   If some wants two for one for Saturday let me know.  I have three cards that I will not be using.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Sugarbush now has more acres open than sunday river. They will probably open Moonshine and Twist tomorrow morning, along 1 or 2 more snowmaking routes by the weekend.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 4, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Sugarbush says they'll have 68 trails open tomorrow




I skied at Mt Ellen this weekend and it was arguably the best skiing in VT for the terrain that was open and skier density on a holiday weekend.  Clouds hung over the mountain dropping 6+ inches of snow.  I skied natural snow trails including Exterminator and Bravo and on Sunday Which Way and Looking Good opened.  They blew a ridiculous amount of snow on Elbow which combined with natural snow offered a trail with top to bottom soft moguls.  Natural snow trails are still kinda thin. The beauty of Mt Ellen is that I never waited in line for more than a few chairs all weekend while the masses waited in long lines at the Heavens Gate chair after surviving a run on Downspout.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm going up for a week on the 23rd so I'm very happy to see the daily improvements


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 4, 2016)

I barely skied mount Ellen at all last year, definitely want to change that this year, it's just tough sometimes unless you start over there in the morning


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 4, 2016)

K in the morning, Stowe Wed, Bush Thurs. K Fri.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 4, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> I barely skied mount Ellen at all last year, definitely want to change that this year, it's just tough sometimes unless you start over there in the morning



If shuttle buses are running then I almost always start at LP since I don't need to bother driving to the mountain then. Start at LP, do a few runs...then hop on Slide Brook when it opens and ski at ME the rest of the day. Or from the base of LP you can always take the shuttle to ME if you don't want to wait for Slidebrook to open (or if it isn't running).


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 4, 2016)

Slidebrook wasn't running when I was there last year (don't think there was enough snow). I went up again late March and parked at lp and took Slidebrook. I hope they have it running mid week this year, it makes it so much easier


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 4, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Slidebrook wasn't running when I was there last year (don't think there was enough snow). I went up again late March and parked at lp and took Slidebrook. I hope they have it running mid week this year, it makes it so much easier



Past couple of years they ran Slidebrook everyday when there's enough cover. They need snow cover in case they need to evacuate. It's not a big deal to take the shuttle or take one boot off & drive over when Slidebrooks not running.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm guessing you were there early last year? There were a few weeks in late December/early January where Slidebrook was closed due to insufficient snow last year. It runs 7 days a week as long as there is enough snow under the lift and as long as the temp is above 5 degrees.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 4, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I'm guessing you were there early last year? There were a few weeks in late December/early January where Slidebrook was closed due to insufficient snow last year. It runs 7 days a week as long as there is enough snow under the lift and as long as the temp is above 5 degrees.



Yeah I was there first week of January I think. It snowed a lot that week but I guess not enough to get enough cover under the lift


----------



## cdskier (Jan 4, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Yeah I was there first week of January I think. It snowed a lot that week but I guess not enough to get enough cover under the lift



Yea, you would have missed it then. Slidebrook re-opened on 1/17 last season. They received almost a foot of snow each of the first two weeks of January (a few inches at a time).


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 4, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Yea, you would have missed it then. Slidebrook re-opened on 1/17 last season. They received almost a foot of snow each of the first two weeks of January (a few inches at a time).



I recall, I think Wednesday of the week I was there it snowed about 6 inches and the mountain was empty. It was fantastic


----------



## cdskier (Jan 4, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> I recall, I think Wednesday of the week I was there it snowed about 6 inches and the mountain was empty. It was fantastic View attachment 18415



Nice shot of Sunrise. I need to get up there midweek this winter.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 5, 2016)

Hopefully the system coming in this weekend goes further east than what is being reported recently


----------



## dlague (Jan 5, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Slidebrook wasn't running when I was there last year (don't think there was enough snow). I went up again late March and parked at lp and took Slidebrook. I hope they have it running mid week this year, it makes it so much easier



They are currently in better shape this year than last.  Which is amazing considering the start of this season.  Slidebrook was not open the weekend of January 10th and 11th when we were there last year.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 5, 2016)

dlague said:


> They are currently in better shape this year than last.  Which is amazing considering the start of this season.  Slidebrook was not open the weekend of January 10th and 11th when we were there last year.



I think I either started the week last year on the 10th or ended on the 10th. Either way I was there at the same time as you haha


----------



## dlague (Jan 5, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> I think I either started the week last year on the 10th or ended on the 10th. Either way I was there at the same time as you haha



Need a thread for that purpose!


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 5, 2016)

dlague said:


> Need a thread for that purpose!



Hmm?


----------



## cdskier (Jan 5, 2016)

dlague said:


> They are currently in better shape this year than last.  Which is amazing considering the start of this season.  Slidebrook was not open the weekend of January 10th and 11th when we were there last year.



Still not necessarily that close to opening it this year. Although it is funny how I've somehow erased early January of last season from my memory. I remember the dumps in December and skiing a 100% open Mt Ellen on opening day there. And then I remember all the constant cold and mini snow events starting in January. I didn't remember the late December thaw at all.


----------



## dlague (Jan 5, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Still not necessarily that close to opening it this year. Although it is funny how I've somehow erased early January of last season from my memory. I remember the dumps in December and skiing a 100% open Mt Ellen on opening day there. And then I remember all the constant cold and mini snow events starting in January. I didn't remember the late December thaw at all.



Yup wet end to December and the very start of January then it got cold.  Sub zero temps last year on the 10th (without wind) and 11th (with wind).


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah it was absolutely freezing last year when I was there


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 7, 2016)

Whaleback opens top to bottom Saturday 9AM.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 8, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Whaleback opens top to bottom Saturday 9AM.



My family and I will be there!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 8, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Whaleback opens top to bottom Saturday 9AM.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 8, 2016)

Mad River officially opens tomorrow with the double and practice slope chairs.  The single is not scheduled as of now.  Wish I could make it.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 8, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Mad River officially opens tomorrow with the double and practice slope chairs.  The single is not scheduled as of now.  Wish I could make it.



Don't know how sad is be that I couldn't make it, with this little snow it could be pretty rough


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 8, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> Don't know how sad is be that I couldn't make it, with this little snow it could be pretty rough



I love MRG opening days.  It's usually the only chance to ride the trails bump free for the entire season.  Once is enough for bump free runs though!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 9, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Mad River officially opens tomorrow with the double and practice slope chairs.  The single is not scheduled as of now.  Wish I could make it.



They have to be close to being able to open the single & Sunnyside. I skied Mt. Ellen Thurs & they had quite a few natural snow only trails open. Pretty decent cover on them too, no scratches on my skis.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 10, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> They have to be close to being able to open the single & Sunnyside. I skied Mt. Ellen Thurs & they had quite a few natural snow only trails open. Pretty decent cover on them too, no scratches on my skis.



I thought about going over to ME on Saturday, but just didn't feel like hopping on the bus and decided to stay at LP.

I got a couple nice scratches from Lower Paradise at Lincoln Peak. Overall still lots of fun though and a good day.


----------



## dlague (Jan 11, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> They have to be close to being able to open the single & Sunnyside. I skied Mt. Ellen Thurs & they had quite a few natural snow only trails open. Pretty decent cover on them too, no scratches on my skis.





cdskier said:


> I thought about going over to ME on Saturday, but just didn't feel like hopping on the bus and decided to stay at LP.
> 
> I got a couple nice scratches from Lower Paradise at Lincoln Peak. Overall still lots of fun though and a good day.



I got nice scratches on Stein's, Sleeper Chute, Organgrinder one of those!  On Mt Ellen side skiing was in real good shape.  Liked the natural on FIS off Lower Rim Runner.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 11, 2016)

dlague said:


> I got nice scratches on Stein's, Sleeper Chute, Organgrinder one of those!  On Mt Ellen side skiing was in real good shape.  Liked the natural on FIS off Lower Rim Runner.



I couldn't believe how many people were on Stein's at various points during the day! On the ME side I've always really enjoyed Lower FIS. I've had some great runs there when others were already tracked out pretty good.


----------



## dlague (Jan 11, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I couldn't believe how many people were on Stein's at various points during the day! On the ME side I've always really enjoyed Lower FIS. I've had some great runs there when others were already tracked out pretty good.



New skies that run before at Mt Ellen.  It was a gift and no one was there.




And it was snowing nicely!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> They have to be close to being able to open the single & Sunnyside. I skied Mt. Ellen Thurs & they had quite a few natural snow only trails open. Pretty decent cover on them too, no scratches on my skis.



Sunnyside reopens tomorrow, and the single opens for the season Friday.  Very tempted to go Friday.


----------

